# B12 aftermarket suspension



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

It has come time for my B12 to receive new suspension. Currently I am using stock front and rear strut assemblies from a B14 200SX, but since I am planning on making my Sentra as good as possible, I am now looking for some aftermarket suspension packages. I know that KYB makes aftermarket strut assemblies for the B12, as well as Eibach making springs for it. Has anyone used this setup: KYB strut assembly with Eibach springs? Also, what suspension are other people using?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Im rolling on a tired stock suspension...  

While your at it though you might consider picking up a set of sway bars from an '88-90 Nissan Pulsar NX SE. The say bars are a direct swap and will definitely help your cornering.

-Nick


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I might consider that... but all the Pulsars around here in my local scrapyard are not SEs... just regular old P.O.S. models. Currently, I am getting my entire front-end refurbished: new hub bearings, new wheel bearings, new control arms, new control arm bushings, new ball-joints, new struts, new springs. I also have CV axles from a '95 Sentra on order (I have a '99 GA16DE with a GA16i tranny) to see if they are any better than my current ones, as well as new boots for everything. I also have plans to upgrade my front disc brakes to vented rotors and those from an SE-R B13... pending I can find some. Essentially... I plan to spend well over $1000 just on the suspension, brakes, and drivetrain of my car. But, on a 15-year old car, it has to be done... eventually. I also am going to upgrade to stainless steel brake lines, and replace all the metal brake lines from the master cylinder to the wheel-wells. Does anybody know where I can get a new front engine mount (a fellow mechanic called it a dog-tail?) and a rear one as well? I do not need the balled engine mount that mounts on the transmission, but I do need the other one... anyone with a B12 should know what I am talking about...


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

KYB AGX struts for a b13 work fine on a b12. 

for springs, that depends how much u can tolerate a harsh ride.

i have a 350/250 ground control coilover setup, and the car rides stiff.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=115141
group buy on AGXs


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

a couple of other ideas, points for the B12 chassis. a front and rear B13 upper strut tower brace will do your car wonders. You can get a front through Ebay for next to nothing. the Active Tuning rear bar is an awesome piece too for the money. 

I am getting ready to replace my rear control arm bushings and install my Whiteline reay sway bar. It is hard to believe how weak the B12's rear suspension is until you get it up in the air with the rear bar unhooked. They need all the help they can get. 

and if you really want to get serious with your front end, you can get your hands on the Whiteline 4 point lower brace. It costs you a few $, but makes a world of difference. just got myself a new welder and I am hoping to build a 3 point upper brace for the front of the car that anchors to the firewall. should be pretty sweet.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The KN13 sway bars work on the B12, correct? I noticed you mentioned Pulsar NX SE... the model with the CA18DE or CA16DE. Does this mean that the regular E16i or GA16i Pulsar NX has the same sway bars as the B12, or are they the same as the SE model? My local scrapyard has a Pulsar NX with an E16 and one with a GA16i, but none with CA-series engines... so will those sway bars be better?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

u will need pulsar SE swaybars. lesser models have much smaller swaybars


----------



## jjkamikaze (Jan 2, 2006)

i have the active tuning rear brace. it is really nice, but you need to modify the car a little to make it fit. im going with the agx-gc setup also it is very nice. the best think you can use is custom shortened struts with the groundcontrols. what whiteline rear sway bar do you use? do you have a part number. where do you get bushings for b12s. i am having a lot of trouble finding stuff like that.


----------

